# How cute is this?!



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

So I've had Niko for about 2 months and he's pretty chill for a roborovski. I used to own rats and the way I tamed them while out the cage was while wearing a hoodie that I rarely wash so their scent and my scent stay on there. Way of bonding in a familiar place (also use a fleece blanket). Note this hoodie only gets worn for taming and there's no sprays on it either









Nikos been awake and I normally do handling around now 12-1am as that's his most active time. Well I had him out for 2hr and he emptied his cheek pouches and gone to sleep. Honestly the most adorable thing ever. I'm glad he trusts me with his stash while he sleeps).

Not sure how to attach vids so bare with me.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6HdOcZHsEV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6HdyMnHTvL/


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww, adorable ! :Happy


----------

